# Does anyone run a Commercial Haunt and a Home Haunt?



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I am just wondering if any of you guys run a Commercial Haunt along with a Home Haunt? :jol:


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

HalloweenHaunter said:


> Well, I am just wondering if any of you guys run a Commercial Haunt along with a Home Haunt? :jol:


I would imagine that some pro-haunters enjoy a bit of halloween decor here and there around the holidays, but if you mean doing a full out "home-haunt" with tons of detail and decor, I would have to imagine the answer would be "no". They have a professional show to do and all those long, protracted hours spent making props and wiring up electronics need to be focused on their bread and butter, not on being the spookiest house on the block one night a year.

Of course, just saying. I'd be interested to hear what others think.


----------

